# Visa Issue



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

Its Been 5 Months into UAE with the current employer. Now i am on the verge of landing a Jon in the Engineering dept of one of the Oil & Gas companies. I am pretty sure that i am goin to make it through.

Will i have any problems if i go for the cancellation??.. I am not concerned about the money factor, I know i need to pqay up a salary of 3 Months. Will i get a ban?? i came across an old article which states that BAN`s do not apply to oil & gas industry...

Can someone please help me out of this, Someone from the HR or PRO department, A Sincere Request .

Thank you


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Ahhh expatkid...  I believe you will get a ban but I hope someone here can tell you how to get rid of the ban (think you can pay money) and you get out of the situation you are currently in. 

Good luck to you. I do hope others come across your posts and think twice before jumping at a 'decent' offer from india only to get here and the reality of the situation being not a good one sets in.


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

expatkid said:


> Now i am on the verge of landing a *Jon* in the Engineering dept of one of the Oil & Gas companies.


Please Read it as "Job", Its a typo error.


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> Ahhh expatkid...  I believe you will get a ban but I hope someone here can tell you how to get rid of the ban (think you can pay money) and you get out of the situation you are currently in. .


Thats a ray of hope. Some having knowledge about the abovesaid, please do help me with this..
Thank you



Jynxgirl said:


> Good luck to you. I do hope others come across your posts and think twice before jumping at a 'decent' offer from india only to get here and the reality of the situation being not a good one sets in.



Its just not everyone who come with closed eyes to awaken to a harsh reality here. Some people are forced to because of the conditions back home. Whereas i fall in both the categories...lol..!!


Thank you for the concern..!!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm sure the new job offer will be better than the current situation you are in. I think there might be a ban imposed and considering the kind of company you were working for, I presume they will enforce such a ban on you.

That being said, I think Jynx is right that you may be able to work around the ban. I hope someone comes along and gives you proper guidance on this.

Good luck


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> I'm sure the new job offer will be better than the current situation you are in.


Yup , Its a way better company with a good pay package



pamela0810 said:


> I think there might be a ban imposed and considering the kind of company you were working for, I presume they will enforce such a ban on you..


Will be surprised if they dont..



pamela0810 said:


> That being said, I think Jynx is right that you may be able to work around the ban. I hope someone comes along and gives you proper guidance on this.


Fingers Crossed..



pamela0810 said:


> Good luck


Thank you..!!


----------



## junkymoe (May 10, 2011)

1) Do you have a bachelor's degree?
2) Is your next job going to pay you 12,000 or more?

If your answer to both is "yes", then you will not get a Ban and you do not need an NOC and will not require to pay any money to anyone in any case.

By the way, I am surprised at this 3 months payment thing; whats that about?? It is illegal for any company to charge employees for ANY fees related to visa processing or medical insurance. If anyone asks you to pay that, just take them to the ministry of labour and you'll see them change their mind very quickly.


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

junkymoe said:


> 1) Do you have a bachelor's degree?
> 2) Is your next job going to pay you 12,000 or more?
> 
> If your answer to both is "yes", then you will not get a Ban and you do not need an NOC and will not require to pay any money to anyone in any case..


I seriously cant express how thankfull i am to you for the info. The anwer both the questions is an yes.



junkymoe said:


> By the way, I am surprised at this 3 months payment thing; whats that about?? It is illegal for any company to charge employees for ANY fees related to visa processing or medical insurance. If anyone asks you to pay that, just take them to the ministry of labour and you'll see them change their mind very quickly.


But i thought the contract states that. If there is a premature end to the contract the employee is supposed to pay up 3 months of his salary.


----------



## junkymoe (May 10, 2011)

expatkid said:


> I seriously cant express how thankfull i am to you for the info. The anwer both the questions is an yes.
> 
> 
> 
> But i thought the contract states that. If there is a premature end to the contract the employee is supposed to pay up 3 months of his salary.



Go to the website of the ministry of labour, type in your labour card number and that will tell you if you are on an limited or unlimited contract. If you are an on a limited contract, then you are going to be screwed in more ways than one (if the company wishes it to), as you may be liable to pay above and beyond the 3 months salary. 

However, if you are on an unlimited contract, then just walk in tomorrow and give them your one month notice. (If your probation period is 6 months, and you're on your 5th, you dont even need to give them notice. Just waltz in and quit -- although that wouldnt be professional)


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

junkymoe said:


> Go to the website of the ministry of labour, type in your labour card number and that will tell you if you are on an limited or unlimited contract. If you are an on a limited contract, then you are going to be screwed in more ways than one (if the company wishes it to), as you may be liable to pay above and beyond the 3 months salary.
> 
> However, if you are on an unlimited contract, then just walk in tomorrow and give them your one month notice. (If your probation period is 6 months, and you're on your 5th, you dont even need to give them notice. Just waltz in and quit -- although that wouldnt be professional)


Ahhhhh..!! Thats like a brutal crash land. I am on a limited contract


----------



## junkymoe (May 10, 2011)

expatkid said:


> Ahhhhh..!! Thats like a brutal crash land. I am on a limited contract


Be VERY nice to them.

Before you do ANYTHING, go to the ministry of labour and find out what your options are.


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

junkymoe said:


> Be VERY nice to them.
> 
> Before you do ANYTHING, go to the ministry of labour and find out what your options are.


Noted!!, Will take care.

Thank you very much for sparing your time and sharing the info.


----------

